# Globally rejected shares



## Dinnercore (May 12, 2021)

Can anyone confirm that the ethermine pool is down atm?

All my rigs have 100% rejected shares since half an hour.


EDIT: Okay can confirm myself now, eth hashrate is down by a few dozen TH


----------



## phill (May 12, 2021)

I believe our miner is showing rejected shares too...  Hopefully it won't last long?


----------



## Dinnercore (May 12, 2021)

Seems like a short hiccup from their end:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392494861174063116
Deep breath, rig did not die


----------



## phill (May 12, 2021)

Don't want damaged hardware around here thanks!!


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2021)

us2 never experienced a hickup, FWIW.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (May 12, 2021)

Dinnercore said:


> Seems like a short hiccup from their end:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392494861174063116
> Deep breath, rig did not die


Don't need to worry as much, if it never reports "incorrect share" or the like. That one means unstable VRAM most likely.  
For AMD, don't use PhoenixMiner! It's known to keep giving error message "Incorrect share from GPU 0" (or similar) TeamRedMiner appears to solve the problem for Radeon users.


----------



## phill (May 12, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Don't need to worry as much, if it never reports "incorrect share" or the like. That one means unstable VRAM most likely.
> For AMD, don't use PhoenixMiner! It's known to keep giving error message "Incorrect share from GPU 0" (or similar) TeamRedMiner appears to solve the problem for Radeon users.


Funnily enough I use it on my AMD rigs and it's been nothing but a joy to run on it...


----------



## Hardcore Games (May 12, 2021)

no flinch on the prices so it does not seem to be widespread


----------

